# Routing



## inthemiddle (9. Feb 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht erklären, wie diese Aufgabe zu lösen ist?


----------



## thecain (9. Feb 2021)

Ja, du musst angeben wohin diese Adressen geeoutet werden...

Ernsthaft: was ist deine Frage? Das kommt ja nicht ohne vorwissen. Mit einem Subnet Calculator solltest du das einfach lösen können. Für eine allfällige Prüfung musst du es wohl auch begreifen.


----------



## kneitzel (9. Feb 2021)

Die Frage ist erst einmal, ob der Zusammenhang mit IP, Subnetzmaske und Netzadresse/Nummer verstanden wurde.
Oder anders: wenn du die Subnetmaske und Netzwerknummer kennst: wie kannst du prüfen, ob eine ip in dem Netz ist oder nicht?

Und wie wird die Routing Tabelle ausgewertet? Was macht der Computer, wenn er da ein Paket an eine Adresse senden muss?

Die Zusammenhänge sind nicht komplex ... Da braucht es auch keinen speziellen Rechner ....


----------



## inthemiddle (10. Feb 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist erst einmal, ob der Zusammenhang mit IP, Subnetzmaske und Netzadresse/Nummer verstanden wurde.


Da bin ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher. Habe schon viel nachgelesen, es verwirrt mich allerdings immer wieder..😩


----------



## kneitzel (10. Feb 2021)

IP Adressen und co sind immer (bei IPv4) 4 Bytes.

Diese werden in der Regel mit . getrennt, so dass Du a.b.c.d hast mit a/b/c/d jeweils im Wertebereich 0..255

Jedes Byte besteht auf 8 Bit und damit lässt sich jede der 4 zahlen durch
xxxxxxxx darstellen mit x jeweils 0 oder 1.
Dabei haben diese x unterschiedliche Werte - 2^0 = 1 wäre das Rechte, daneben 2^1 = 2, dann 4, 8, 16, 32, 64 und zuletzt 128.

Eine IP Adresse besteht somit streng genommen aus 32 (8*4) Bits.

Netzwerkmaske gibt nun an, wie viele Bits das Netzwerk angeben (die restlichen identifizieren dann Adressen im Netz).

255.255.255.0 ist eine Typische Subnetzmaske. 255 = 11111111
Die Subnetzmaske in bits ist somit
11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000

Oft wird dies auch einfach angegeben mit der Anzahl der 1er: Diese Subnetzmaske wäre also /24, da 24 1er kommen.

Wenn man nun eine beliebige IP Adresse nimmt:
00001010 00001010 00001010 10010010 in so einem Netzwerk:
11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000

Dann sind die ersten Bits das Netzwerk:
00001010 00001010 00001010 00000000

Und das könnte man im 10er System darstellen: Das Netzwerk ist also 10.10.10.0 mit 255.255.255.0 oder eben in 10.10.10.0/24

Und man kann schon erkennen: Das ist ein logisches und bei den bits. Bei den ersten Bits ist es 
Wert UND 1 => Wert und bei den letzten 
Wert UND 0 => 0

==> Über ein bitweises UND können wir aus einer IP Addresse und einer Subnetmaske also eine Netzwerkadresse / -nummer generieren.

Wenn Du nun hast:
Netzwerkadresse mit Subnetzmaske und eine IP Adresse, dann kannst Du prüfen, ob die IP zu dem Netzwerk gehört.
IP Adresse & Subnetzmaske == Netzwerkadresse.

Bei den 255.255.255.0 ist es trivial - da kann ich einfach die 3 zahlen vergleichen:
10.10.10.0/24 geht halt von 10.10.10.0 - 10.10.10.255. Sobald eine der ersten drei Zahlen nicht 10 ist, ist die IP nicht Bestandteil.

Wenn ich 255.255.255.128 als Subnetzmaske habe, dann sind das 25 1er. Also muss auch bei der letzten Ziffer das erste Bit überein stimmen.

Also 10.10.10.0/25 bedeutet: das 2^7 Bit der letzten ziffer ist 0. Damit geht der Bereich von 0..127

Und dann nehmen wir .192 -> da ist das 2^7 (128) und 2^6 (64) bit festgelegt.
Und nehmen wir statt 0 andere Werte:
64: das 128er bit ist 0, das 64er bit 1
128: das 128er bit ist 1, das 64er bit 0
192: das 128er bit ist 1, das 64er bit 1 

Und umgedreht kann man weniger Bits verwenden: 255.255.254.0 ist ja
11111111 11111111 1111111*0* 00000000 => 23 1er
Bei 10.10.10.0/23 wäre bei der dritten Zahl also erlaubt: 10 und 11.

Und damit kommen wir zu der Routing Tabelle:
Wenn an eine Adresse etwas geschickt werden soll, dann wird die Tabelle durchgegangen und bei jedem Eintrag geprüft: Gehört das Ziel zu dem Subnetz. Ist dies der Fall, dann geht das Paket an den genannten Adapter.
Default Adapter bekommt alles, was nicht zugeordnet werden konnte.


----------



## inthemiddle (10. Feb 2021)

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, sollte a) zur eth0
B)eth1
C) sl0
D) default 
Geroutet werden?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Feb 2021)

Fast. Da habe ich ein Detail verschwiegen. Das Default als solches gibt ja kein Netzwerkadapter sondern eine IP an. Das letzte Paket wird also an die 10.10.10.130 geschickt. Da musst Du also schauen, welches Netzwerk das ist...

Die 10.10.10.130 ist also hier sowas wie ein Router. Das ist dann vereinfacht wie im lokalen Netz zu sehen:
Du hast da z.B. eine Fritzbox, die das Internet kennt... Dein Rechner kennt nur das lokale Netz, also sowas wie 192.168.0/24. Default Gateway ist aber dann der Router (z.B. 192.168.0.1).
Wenn Du nun irgend einen Rechner im Internet was schicken willst (z.B. nutzt Du einen DNS Service 8.8.8.8 oder so), dann stellt Dein Rechner fest: 
8.8.8.8 kann ich nicht direkt erreichen. Also schicke ich das Paket einfach an das Default Gateway.

Dann bekommt die Fritzbox das Paket. Die wird damit in der Regel auch nichts anfangen können. Je nach Provider kommt da sonst was für ein Schmarn zusammen ... aber unter dem Strich ist es immer das Gleiche: Die Fritzbox schaut: kann ich 8.8.8.8 direkt erreichen? Nein? -> Default Gateway.

Bei den Internet-Knoten wird dies dann deutlich komplexer. Da hat man dann entsprechend lange Listen.. Die kann man aber nicht mehr wirklich pflegen, daher passiert das da automatisch. Da reden die einzelnen Router miteinander und tauschen aus, wen sie alles kennen bzw. wie viele "Hops" dazwischen sind. "Hey, ich kenne einen, der kennt einen, der jemanden kennt, der das Subnetz xyz kennt"
Das aber einfach nur als ganz stark vereinfachte Darstellung.


----------



## inthemiddle (10. Feb 2021)

Also dann erst zum default, von da zu eth1?


----------

